# How Often Do You Bathe Your Dog?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Most gsd owners have to brush their dogs at least weekly but I think the frequency of baths varies widely. How often and why do you bathe your dog?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I answered every other month because that's probably about the average although they can go for several months in the winter with no bath and frequent ones during the warmer months when they've been in alot of mud.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I bathe Chama once or twice a year unless she rolls in something and then I give her a very concentrated washcloth and bucket of water with smelly shampoo bath. She is a swimmer and we're out in all weather so she stays pretty clean. I towel her off when she's muddy with a damp towel. She only has to be brushed a few times a year--she's truly a permanent press dog! Oh--the best part--she NEVER smells (except when she rolls in something). All my gsds have been very smelly when they've gotten older or when they swim a lot and needed more bathing.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Elle(GSD mix) can go about 3 weeks between baths...But Queen Emma(GSD), I don't know if it's where she's a pup or what, but she tends to get stinky and NEEDS a bath atleast once a week, I know it probably isn't good for her, but she lives in the house with the rest of us, and I can't handle the bad smells she lets off.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Diesel gets his feet showered off a few times a week depending on where we have been walking to but only has a full bath a couple times a year.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferkyElle(GSD mix) can go about 3 weeks between baths...But Queen Emma(GSD), I don't know if it's where she's a pup or what, but she tends to get stinky and NEEDS a bath atleast once a week, I know it probably isn't good for her, but she lives in the house with the rest of us, and I can't handle the bad smells she lets off.


The too often bath can be worsening the bad smell. You should try to look the origin of it instead of muffle it under shampoo smell.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Once every other month, I guess. In the summer, she got wet all the time in the lake and would run through dirt so I'd make her swim another lap. Otherwise, really only if they get into something. Coke had a bath last week because he rolled in poop and it got stuck all over his belly. We tried to cut it off, but he still stunk. I'm bathing Kenya next week because we're going to my in-laws for Christmas and my BIL has a new baby. I'm assuming since they are first time parents they will be extra freaked about germs and stuff, so I will bathe the dog and make her smell nice, even though I know she is clean when she smells like dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferkyElle(GSD mix) can go about 3 weeks between baths...But Queen Emma(GSD), I don't know if it's where she's a pup or what, but she tends to get stinky and NEEDS a bath atleast once a week, I know it probably isn't good for her, but she lives in the house with the rest of us, and I can't handle the bad smells she lets off.


There is a reason if she smells bad..Most dogs don't have odors unless their food is of poor quality or other medical issues. Kacie was almost two when I adopted her and the foster had her on antibiotic for her gum inflammation shortly after she rescued her. She never wormed her. When I got her she always had an odor, even after a bath. It was summertime...I assumed it was a teeth/gum odor, but then found a tapeworm on her and had her wormed, no more odor! She never had fleas(which supposedly goes hand in hand w/ tapeworms) I did start a raw diet about a month before worming so I don't know if it was diet or the worming that took care of it, but she smells great now! I love to just snuggle w/her and breathe her in


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky actually gets a bath every 3-4 months. Last time he had a bath was the end of August and that was because he was sick and had potty issues. He normally does not stink unless he has been outside playing and then once he cools down the odor goes away.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Brushing keeps my dogs clean for the most part. Koko will start getting bathed more often due to showing and grooming.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I bathe Risa when she needs it. Which is usually only after she has found something God-awful to roll in. Like that dead robin. . .nice.

Otherwise, I just don't bathe her. She had a bath shortly after I got her (since the shelter didn't have a chance to) and then one in March. After that she had 3 others over the summer because she rolled in something gross.


----------



## elysianhunter (Sep 18, 2006)

Generally the girls start smelling gamey after a month or so. I wash them in the bathtub with a good moisturizing and deodorizing dog shampoo. Since Heidi and Lilo are terrified of the blow dryer (and Clara doesn't need it) I simply towel them off thoroughly and let them air-dry the rest of the way on clean blankets in their crates.

I also use a moisturizing spray once they are dry that softens their hair and skin and smells pretty.

If they roll in dead things (Kayla used to do this all the time) or get exceedingly muddy, or get skunked, of course they will need extra baths. Clara and Lilo have each been skunked once. I hope they have learned their lesson about Mr. Skunk, and that the funny looking kitty doesn't want to play. I try not to bathe them in winter because I don't want them to get chilled but in summer they will get more frequent baths if necessary.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I have bathed Max twice in the last three years. That was after he went swamp-swimming. He doesn't really smell at all.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Lets see, Branca has had 1 bath in 8 years. Urro is 3.5 and not had one yet......


----------



## DougM1976 (Dec 14, 2007)

we mostly go swimming to get clean, tee hee!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

"Never," so far. Back in summer, I contemplated bathing him on a hot sunny day in a kiddy pool, and he never needed it.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

its usually seasonal. once in the spring and once in the fall. they do get quicky sponge baths, and get brushed 2-3 times a week, unless of course somebody rolls in something discusting!

debbie


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I try to bathe Heidi only once a month. It is difficult for us because I love to bathe her and she likes to be bathed. I found some dog shampoo that I really like and it smells good; it's called Earth Bath. I buy it at Petco and it costs about $13 for half the amount that I was getting at Walmart for $5, so kind of pricey, but it foams up nicely and a little goes a long way, so it may be more economical that it seems. It is supposed to be good for her skin.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I bathe mine every 2 - 3 months.... Brush them every other day and clip their nails every 10 days..


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Once maybe twice a year.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

mikko only gets bathed about every 3-4 months, when his coat starts to get oily, or when he rolls in dead animals. 

i was wondering though, how do you get the dirt off of them without having to bathe them? when he plays outside his coat traps the dirt. are those doggie wipes good to use more often than bathing?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOmikko only gets bathed about every 3-4 months, when his coat starts to get oily, or when he rolls in dead animals.
> 
> i was wondering though, how do you get the dirt off of them without having to bathe them? when he plays outside his coat traps the dirt. are those doggie wipes good to use more often than bathing?


Those doggie wipes are full of nasty chemicals that you would not want on your dog. You don't want to negate that good food you're feeding!









I find that brushing them out with a good brush gets the dirt out. If their tummies get dirty then I dampen a towel and wipe them off with that. 

Chama is mostly black so that has it's advantages! Kai was something else to keep clean...or keep looking clean, anyway!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

oh yes, i definitely want to stay away from chemicals! 

i should keep the brush out so i remember to do it more often. i'll try just a damp towel too.


----------



## NicoleLJ (Sep 23, 2005)

I bath Sheena and Ajax once a week and Luca when ever he needs it. Sheena gets bathed once a week because she is a Service dog so is going into places of business and I want her to be as clean as possible. Ajax gets bathed once a week because he is in training to be a Service Dog and he has permission to train in a business right now so I want him to be as clean as possible when he enters there.

Since I bath them so frequently I make sure to use the best shampoo I could. I use Earthbath products.
Nicole


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

He gets a bath about three times outside in the summer.

The most baths he got in a day was four. He had just been skunked, so I rinsed him with water and baking soda; then bubble bath ; then rinsed him off with vinegar and water; finally, gave him a good rinse off with conditioner--some sweet smelling stuff. He was shaking with cold by the end of the day, but smelling okay. I was exhausted.


----------



## Phoebe_n (Oct 19, 2007)

While Tanner does very well being bathed, he normally isn't washed unless he needs it - an accident in the crate (then it is just rinsing/washing whatever parts need to be washed), running around in the mud after it rains, etc.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Reading everything you all have said about bathing GSD's we have managed to cut back giving them a bath....So far NO bad smells and it's been almost 4 weeks since their bath! Which is great considering how much Emma hates it and will fight tooth and nail to get out of it!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I usually brush Safir about 1-2 times a week, I bathe him once a month, a few days before aplying Frontline. Where we live the temperature is usually between 85-100. If it would be cooler (which I pray for right now), I wouldn't bathe him so often. If he smells ok and his coat didn't trap a lot of dirt, then I skip another month. I wipe his paws with a damp cloth after every long walk, if it had rained, I also wipe off the dirty water off his belly.
Clip his nails, clean his ears every week.....ok I'll admit, sometimes every 2 weeks...
Oh....and let's not forget....I brush his teeth 2-3 times a week.
And that is why, my friends,......he loves his daddy more than anything in the world, he never does any of these things to him .....I do


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

I answered every other month as that is about how long my last girl could go without getting stanky. Tried switching her food, vet said no worms no nothing but she would get stinky. I think partly because she had a longer coat.

This girl I got back in November and havent bathed her yet. I noticed a faint doggie odor after she was out playing in the rain the other day but she seems fine. I try to avoid it as much as I can so they dont' get dry skin.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I've given Malley a bath once, due to her rolling around on rotten fish guts on the beach. Whooeee did she stink after that. 

Other than that she doesn't need one. I guess I got lucky with her. She's outside in the elements during the day and is sometimes totally wet and coated in mud when I get home from work. But all it takes is to dry her off and she's good to go. She never smells bad.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Mine get one only when they need it.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly has only had 3 baths in her 3 years and each bath was because she rolled in something stinky outside. Otherwise she doesn't usually get a bath.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine each got one when they came to live here, but that's it.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmmm... in the summer more than in the winter... my bathtub is not big enough to wash Cody comfortably..







HE gets a bath maybe every couple of months in the spring/summer time and every three months in the winter... so how many baths is that per year....








I am not sure if it is just him or if it is BOY dogs in general, but he seems to find the stinkiest muddiest spots outside and will lather himself with mud if he can...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

When my wife stops complaining on how bad I smell and starts complaining how bad the dogs stink


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Superpup ... I think it's just boys in general that love to roll around in all that mud!! This morning is a perfect example ... they both are at the door ready to come in and well Cooper is COVERED in mud and Ava doesn't have a drop on her! I think the boys just love to get dirty!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to bathe her twice a month (untill she gets used to it.) 

Her last bath was about one month ago. I use peppermint shampoo and conditioner from CAIIN and ABEL. It has a VERY LONG LASTING EFFECT.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji had a bath yesterday. He used "marsh mud shampoo" and dived right in, making sure to soak himself thoroughly. The grasses and weeds helped scrub and exfoliate. For conditioning rinse, we used hose water from the dog wash station at the dog park. 

Seriously, this critter doesn't seem to get dirty. In fact, after the mud romp, he wasn't very muddy and as he dried, I could watch the dirt drop off his fur. His ears are stellar and he really doesn't smell. His collar smelled pretty bad after the puddle romp but a quick run in the laundry fixed that. The only bath he ever had was after boarding at the vet- the staff there sucked arse and he came home smelling like pee even though we requested a bath. They refused to bathe him and didn't even give us the option of doing it ourselves in their facility or working something out. That's a whole other story, though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALSuperpup ... I think it's just boys in general that love to roll around in all that mud!! This morning is a perfect example ... they both are at the door ready to come in and well Cooper is COVERED in mud and Ava doesn't have a drop on her! I think the boys just love to get dirty!


Not in my house! Dena loves the mud too, although it's slightly easier to call her off it if she's headed for a puddle, and Cassidy would go out of her way to run through every mud puddle at the park. 

I took this picture of Dena and Keefer laying in a mud puddle at the park about a year ago, and someone asked me why I would make my dogs do that:










Well, I didn't! Dena was already laying in the puddle, and Keefer was standing in it. We knew it would be a muddy day since it had been raining, so we made bath appointments at Mudpuppy's, which is right in the parking lot, before our walk. Here's Dena, happy as a clam in her mud bath, while Keefer looks on:


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh that picture with the dogs in the mud puddle is so funny!!! You are right, it might be more the boys that wanna get dirty, but I am sure some girls like that too. It is nearly impossible to call Cody off if he is headed for the mud puddle, he LOVES to roll around in it...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Talk about anthropomorphizing! Dogs aren't boys and girls--they are males and females! They do not have genders or gendered behavior! It's ridiculous to say that a male dog is more prone to getting dirty than a female! If they like to go out and run around and it's muddy then they get muddy! If they like to lay in puddles then they lay in puddles! I have had an even number of males and females over the years and some liked to swim or lay in any water and others didn't particularly like getting wet. There was no correlation with their sex. 

Next thing you know someone will be saying that their female dog prefers pink collars and their male prefers blue collars! 

Sorry, but this kind of stuff drives me nuts...in case you can't tell.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowTalk about anthropomorphizing! Next thing you know someone will be saying that their female dog prefers pink collars and their male prefers blue collars!
> 
> Sorry, but this kind of stuff drives me nuts...in case you can't tell.


They don't??!?!?!

man did I waste a lot of money painting and matching her room


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, but she looks so happy!!!! And the pink compliments her sable coloring to a T!!! 

Agreed with Ruth, I cringe at the anthropomorphizing.

Here's my "girl" in the mud:










I really think that it is best for most dogs to bathe them as little as possible. I think bathing on a schedule, every two weeks, once a month, etc, can cause more problem than it solves. It definitely will dry out coat and skin. 

I think Keeta got ONE bath all of last year. Only bathed her because she picked up dog lice. Otherwise, only is she has rolled in something vile. Day-to-day warm weather muck gets the hose treatment.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Please stop!!

I love this forum against other dog forums because people don't talk about the new purple sweater of Mrs. Fluffy.










But Castlemaid... Keeta IS a girl. Don't you see how much ladies pay now for those mud treatements for the skin?


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

I hardly ever bathe Gunnar. If we go swimming in the ocean or the lake, I hose him off when we get home, but I can't recall the last shampoo he's had. He doesn't smell ever and his coat looks fine, so I don't see a need.


----------



## gsd360 (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know if its weird to you all, but I like to take showers with my dog every time he needs one lol. He always sits in the middle of the bathtub and enjoys the sprinkling of the water.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried it once with a previous dog, but I did get all scratched by an over excited pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I admit, I like to sleep with my dog. But I draw the line at the shower. I have never tried to take one with a dog. 

One time when I had just Arwen and Frodo. I was vulnerably in the shower and, wait I must interject that I live in the country, well I look down and see this little black thing out of the corner of my eye down on the edge of the tub. I thought it was a field mouse and again, I admit, I screamed. Poor Arwen, she was just wondering what I was up to for so long and poked her nose quietly between the shower curtain and the wall. She has not tried that again, poor thing!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> 
> One time when I had just Arwen and Frodo. I was vulnerably in the shower and, wait I must interject that I live in the country, well I look down and see this little black thing out of the corner of my eye down on the edge of the tub. I thought it was a field mouse and again, I admit, I screamed. Poor Arwen, she was just wondering what I was up to for so long and poked her nose quietly between the shower curtain and the wall. She has not tried that again, poor thing!
























Ok, now that was just funny!! thanks


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Hehe, that's so funny! Nico and Sasha will check on me, too! Sasha tries to drink the bathwater, and Nico will try to join me in the shower or bath. It's so funny to see a black nose poke thru the curtain. 

My cat actually scared me once in the shower. I just turned around to see Tater calmly sitting in the back of the tub, just out of reach of the water, watching me. That had to be the weirdest thing....I mean I know he's just a cat, but still it was odd for someone to watch me shower, LOL.


----------

